# GBA Flash Cart (SuperCard, EZ Flash, etc)



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been searching all over, and I am specifically looking for a GBA Flash Cart that will work with my GBA SP. When I was much younger, I had an EZ Flash and then I got a SuperCard SD for my DS, but it's been a while since then, I've lost / sold them, and now I'm interested in finding another.
Does anyone know of any place I can buy? I've tried a million sites. They either don't supply them, (which I'd understand), or they're shut down.

I'm sure I'm SOL, but if anyone knows of anything, that would be absolute rad city.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 7, 2015)

Its easy to find in my experience, gbatemp's sponsor nds-card.com has them for example.


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks, man! I didn't even notice that site. If you happen to think of any others, that would be awesome. I'm really trying to find a SuperCard SD mainly because I have experience with them haha ;P


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2015)

SinkyChan17 said:


> I'm really trying to find a SuperCard SD mainly because I have experience with them haha ;P



I really can recommend that course of action -- supercards were not good GBA carts, granted the EZ4 falls short of some of the things we were seeing in the GBA era (no savestates, poor cheats and not much in the way of other features) but the vast majority of GBA games will work, and most of those that do not tend to have patches to get them to work. Supercards, and it is only them, their clones and some of the very first GBA carts in this, tend to have somewhat lower compatibility, annoyances in basic operations (like saving) and slowdowns in a decent chunk of the games that do work.


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't want cheats or savestates, so I can deal with the EZ-4. I just want to be able to play games on my GBA SP that I just got.
So you're saying I should stick with EZ-4?

Also, what do you recommend in terms of the best price? !


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 7, 2015)

The EZ4 will probably be the easiest to find, and it is definitely the go to GBA cart these days now that the GBA is two generations old and the GBA scene has been dead for years except for the odd update that creeps up every now and again. As well, what the EZ4 lacks is minor, and it really is a solid GBA cart. It will do everything you need to, likely better than your old Supercard.


----------



## SinkyChan17 (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome. EZ-Flash IV it is! Is r4seller.com a legitimate site? It's so inexpensive on that site...


----------



## Evilengine (Feb 7, 2015)

M3 Perfect Lite in GBA Shell was a nice Cart, if you find a reseller that still has them please tell me!


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Feb 10, 2015)

New EZ-Flash iV micrSD version just released ,
can support 2G-32GB memory card,
it is the best choice currently

by the way, M3 Lite stopped production years, and Supercard stopped production too


----------



## xdrako23x (Feb 10, 2015)

Im glad, I still have my SuperCard Dstwo


----------



## Ultima Hawke (Feb 10, 2015)

Um, you do realize he's talking about the GBA SuperCard? Unless your talking about the emulator in which case, great I guess.


----------



## june boy (Feb 11, 2015)

Supercard ds2 plus or new ez-flash 4 support gba rom better ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2015)

june boy said:


> Supercard ds2 plus or new ez-flash 4 support gba rom better ?


Nobody has played with a DStwo+ at this point but going by the DStwo's emulators then the EZ4 would be the victor in the "which can run the most games" stakes.
Other than Supercard's GBA slot offerings and the team cyclops supercard clone they made basically all GBA flash carts will run anything that fits, possibly with the need for a simple patch.
The GBA emulation of the DStwo is not bad at all though and you can play most of the GBA library very comfortably, and have better cheats, the ability to easily remap controls, some savestates and more besides.


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 11, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Nobody has played with a DStwo+ at this point but going by the DStwo's emulators then the EZ4 would be the victor in the "which can run the most games" stakes.
> Other than Supercard's GBA slot offerings and the team cyclops supercard clone they made basically all GBA flash carts will run anything that fits, possibly with the need for a simple patch.
> The GBA emulation of the DStwo is not bad at all though and you can play most of the GBA library very comfortably, and have better cheats, the ability to easily remap controls, some savestates and more besides.


 
Here, here! Don't forget that EZ-Flash IV also requires you to patch your GBA games to be able to use them at all. It's some clunky old windows program that can be flakey. Futhermore, there are a bunch of different hacked firmwares floating around. Highest version number does not mean newest and best.

Since the DS-Lite, I don't use GBA (SP) much anymore. GBA was rugged but the screen is horrible. Upgrading the screen is expensive.(You often see GBA with backlit screens for $150-200 on ebay.) GBA SP (AGS-101) has an ok screen, but it is just too limited for me. Guess the DS spoiled me.

DSTWO, on the other hand, you just throw the files on SD and run TempGBA emulator. DS Lite or DSi (XL) are cheap and common and the screen is sooo much better.

The absolute cheapest option is probably the PSP, if you can live with X, O buttons instead of A,B.
PSP 2000 or 3000 with CFW has very good GBA emulation and a fantastic screen. Unfortunately, it's hard to find quality PSP batteries and many used PSPs have worn joysticks which send random movement commands even when you don't touch them. Very annoying and it may be the motherboard. I replaced one 3 stick times and still had Zelda doing random walks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2015)

You don't have to use EZ4client, there are any number of SRAM patchers available (I like GBATA myself http://www.no-intro.org/tools.htm ) and most of them amount to "open ROM, press send, maybe make a save file".

The firmware situation was not ideal and was complicated by the 2013 models, however it is pretty much "use this one firmware or a skin of it" these days. By similar token would people be advised to use the stock GBA emulator or stick on tempgba instead?


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 11, 2015)

> The firmware situation was not ideal and was complicated by the 2013 models, however it is pretty much "use this one firmware or a skin of it" these days. By similar token would people be advised to use the stock GBA emulator or stick on tempgba instead?


 
I thought TempGBA was the stock emulator. It's right at the top of the plugin list:

http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/plugin.htm

catsfc (SNES) works very well and has a similar user interface.

I played the whole game of Mother 1 (Engrish fanlation) and Earthbound to test them out. Such fun!


----------



## Ultima Hawke (Feb 11, 2015)

romanaOne said:


> I thought TempGBA was the stock emulator. It's right at the top of the plugin list:
> 
> http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/plugin.htm


 
Actually, I believe the stock plugin is below that.


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there any compelling reason to use one over the other? TempGBA has always worked well for me so I've never bothered to look into the other.


----------



## albertar (Mar 21, 2015)

get an m3 perfect sd! 100% compatibility


----------

